# WonderSwan (Color) games that NEED an English translation.



## SDA (Jun 17, 2021)

The WonderSwan is one of my favorite handhelds. Yeah, it was released only in Japan, and it had lots of games, which are almost all in Japanese.
What are the WS/WSC games that still need a translation into English? I'll start with these ones:

Clock Tower (WS)
Puyo Puyo 2 (WS)
Super Robot Taisen Compact 1 and 2 (Dai-1-bu, Dai-2-bu and Dai-3-bu) (WS)
All Digimon games that haven't been touched yet (WS/WSC)
Final Fantasy I, II and IV (WSC)
Front Mission (WSC)
Rockman.EXE - N1 Battle (WSC)
Super Robot Taisen Compact 3 (WSC)
Mr. Driller (WSC)
Even games that yes, have been translated but are currently incomplete count here. And of course games that already exist (English or not) for other systems, I don't care if that's the case.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 17, 2021)

The Final Fantasy games all have partial translations. And Klonoa has the full story translated it just has a few odds and ends that need to be done but is fully playable.


----------



## SDA (Jun 17, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> The Final Fantasy games all have partial translations. And Klonoa has the full story translated it just has a few odds and ends that need to be done but is fully playable.


I hope though those games get translated fully and without issues. An example is AGT Team's Neon Genesis Evangelion: Shito Ikusei project.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 17, 2021)

SDA said:


> I hope though those games get translated fully and without issues. An example is AGT Team's Neon Genesis Evangelion: Shito Ikusei project.


The problem being its aa niche handheld and stuff like Final Fantasy ect are available in English on other systems. I feel there isn't a great demand for translaters to work on them. Personally I think it would be pretty cool to see all the wonderswan games fully translated but I don't see it happening


----------



## SDA (Jun 17, 2021)

I hope this happens anyway. If I knew Japanese I would be translating them on my own, and it's not good to leave translation projects unfinished.

Rockman.EXE - N1 Battle is the next game I want to see fully translated. It looks in par with the Battle Network titles on GBA.


----------



## Titney (Jun 18, 2021)

Clock Tower has been translated on several other systems, so if you know how to hack you could contact the people behind some of those translations and see if you could use them as a base to work on the WS game.
https://www.romhacking.net/?page=tr...ir=1&title=clock+tower&author=&transsearch=Go

And Puyo Puyo really is playable without translation, although it is a bit of a bummer missing out on the funny dialogue.


----------



## tmp64 (Sep 9, 2021)

Star Hearts looks like decent Zelda clone.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 9, 2021)

Klonoa Moonlight Museum is a partially English translation: http://www.romhacking.net/translations/3681/

And 

Rockman Battle & Fighters is a partially English translation: http://www.romhacking.net/translations/84/ and http://www.romhacking.net/translations/84/


----------



## SDA (Sep 9, 2021)

spotanjo3 said:


> Rockman Battle & Fighters is a partially English translation: http://www.romhacking.net/translations/84/ and http://www.romhacking.net/translations/84/


That game isn't for the WonderSwan, but for the _Neo-Geo Pocket Color. _You got the wrong console, dude.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 9, 2021)

SDA said:


> That game isn't for the WonderSwan, but for the _Neo-Geo Pocket Color. _You got the wrong console, dude.



I forgot about that. I am obsessed with Rockman battle and fighters for NGPC. LOL! Thanks for pointing it out but ignored it anyway.


----------



## mrgone (Sep 9, 2021)

uzumaki noroi simulation, niche game based on a niche horror manga (not the visual novel type game based on the movie)
be the bad guy, spread the curse!


----------



## Nikokaro (Sep 10, 2021)

As a big fan of 80's Super Robots and tactical RPGs, I can only hope that at least one of these titles will be translated, but I'm afraid it will remain an unattainable wish:
Super Robot Taisen Compact 1/3


----------



## cearp (Sep 10, 2021)

Also part of the problem: for GB and GBA we have great debuggers, for WonderSwan, not so much


----------



## SDA (Dec 4, 2021)

Does anybody remember Front Mission, one of the best JRPGs for SNES? Well, the only English translation of this fantastic game is _incomplete and flawed_. Literally. Maybe somebody will fix this and release a full and polished translation patch (don't ever expect me to join the team that will do it, of course).

And the main point of this update - the translation could be ported on the WSC version as well!


----------



## Pokemonfan6498 (Mar 14, 2022)

another game what deserves translation is port of medarot 1


----------



## SDA (Apr 6, 2022)

A complete English translation of Klonoa: Moonlight Museum has been released!
http://www.romhacking.net/translations/6511/
The game has been therefore removed from my first post in the thread.


----------



## r1vver (Apr 27, 2022)

Wild Card
this is the only one I found in translation:
https://usaganotes.wordpress.com/secret-adventure/wild-card/


----------



## plasturion (Apr 27, 2022)

Densha de Go
Glocal Hexcite


----------



## SDA (May 8, 2022)

Finally someone who, like me, wants the Final Fantasy games for WonderSwan Color fully translated in English.
https://www.romhacking.net/forum/index.php?topic=34308.0


----------

